# Black vs red



## 240droptop (Nov 28, 2004)

What the diffrence between the sr20det black top and the sr20det red top I know the intake on the black is diffrent but thats as far as my knowlegde takes me. is price diffrent at all to


----------



## JDM240Turbo (Jan 21, 2005)

240droptop said:


> What the diffrence between the sr20det black top and the sr20det red top I know the intake on the black is diffrent but thats as far as my knowlegde takes me. is price diffrent at all to


The cylinder head breathes better so it has more potential for upgrades.

The blacktop has casted lines going up and down on it. If you're going to purchase a "blacktop" that is red or has been modified. Make sure you look for the lines.


----------



## Joel (Jun 11, 2003)

JDM240Turbo said:


> The blacktop has casted lines going up and down on it. If you're going to purchase a "blacktop" that is red or has been modified. Make sure you look for the lines.


Thats not always true. There are redtops with those lines too but there are more blacktops with them than redtops.


----------



## spec240sx (Aug 22, 2004)

AND the Black TOP is a higher rated HP/TQ
That is about all, as both can build to an uneasy handling pwr for MOST people.


----------



## 240droptop (Nov 28, 2004)

JDM240Turbo said:


> The cylinder head breathes better so it has more potential for upgrades.
> 
> The blacktop has casted lines going up and down on it. If you're going to purchase a "blacktop" that is red or has been modified. Make sure you look for the lines.


which one breath's better black or red. 




Sounds like the black top would be the better choice?


----------



## JDM240Turbo (Jan 21, 2005)

240droptop said:


> which one breath's better black or red.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Black, they're rarer than the redtops. So the black ones are more expensive.


----------



## rogoman (Dec 16, 2004)

240droptop said:


> What the diffrence between the sr20det black top and the sr20det red top I know the intake on the black is diffrent but thats as far as my knowlegde takes me. is price diffrent at all to


Here's something that might help:

'91-'93 S13 SR20DET:

Red valve cover. Alloy aluminum block and head with Steel alloy cylinder sleeves
Displacement: 1998cc ( 2.0 liter) Cam type: DOHC 16valve, chain driven cam sprockets
Bore and stroke: 86mm X 86mmCompression: 8.5:1
Peak Hp: 205hp @ 6000 rpm Peak Torque: 28.0 kg @ 4000 rpm (203 ft.lbs)
Stock boost: 0.5 bar ( 7psi)Throttle body bore: 60mm
Turbo: Garret T25/T04B compressor wheel. A/R 0.64 on exhaust and 0.80 on compressor.
Injector size: 370cc/min, side feed.
Ignition: distributorless, crank angle sensor activated, direct fire coil packs

'94-'98 S14 SR20DET

Black valve cover. All specs the same as S13 , except for the following changes:

Turbo: Garret T25 exhaust, T3 compressor wheel. A/R 0.64 on exhaust and 0.60 on compressor.
Variable valve timing system (Nissan's version of Honda's VTEC!)
Peak hp: 220hp @ 6000 rpm Peak torque: 28.0 kg @ 4800 rpm (203 ft.lbs)
Compression: Spec: 156 psi, Min.: 128 psi, max diff. between cylinders: 14 psi


----------



## Joel (Jun 11, 2003)

You forgot the 93-97 Black top S13 motor (180sx only)
Same as s13 redtop except for upgraded ECU and some slight much disputed internals change like pistons. (they have a different part number)


----------



## scubynubie (Jan 28, 2005)

S13 black tops and red tops are basically the same engine. They just changed the color of the valve cover in the 180SX as stated above. the black top of this engine is usually more expensive because they have fewer miles (produced 94 - 97 I think) versus red top (89 - 94)

The S14 black top has VVT, and lower flowing heads, but again, more expensive because newer, and usually less miles.


----------



## DaCheat (Nov 4, 2004)

scubynubie said:


> S13 black tops and red tops are basically the same engine. They just changed the color of the valve cover in the 180SX as stated above. the black top of this engine is usually more expensive because they have fewer miles (produced 94 - 97 I think) versus red top (89 - 94)
> 
> The S14 black top has VVT, and lower flowing heads, but again, more expensive because newer, and usually less miles.


Nissan has an SR20VET that went in a smaller Infinity car as well... I know that variant would be kick ass in a Sentra or something if possible.
I am confused as to whether the S14 or S15 SR20 has Variable Valve Timing...


----------



## scubynubie (Jan 28, 2005)

DaCheat said:


> Nissan has an SR20VET that went in a smaller Infinity car as well... I know that variant would be kick ass in a Sentra or something if possible.
> I am confused as to whether the S14 or S15 SR20 has Variable Valve Timing...


 Both do I believe.


----------



## DaCheat (Nov 4, 2004)

scubynubie said:


> Both do I believe.


mmmm...yummy VViT
Gotta love Nissan, I would really like Variable Valve Timing, but the S14 and S15 Engines are hellish expensive, I think I will stick with the RB20DET... :cheers:


----------



## bridrive55 (Aug 26, 2004)

DaCheat said:


> Nissan has an SR20VET that went in a smaller Infinity car as well... I know that variant would be kick ass in a Sentra or something if possible.
> I am confused as to whether the S14 or S15 SR20 has Variable Valve Timing...


Infiniti doesn't sell cars in Japan. I think you're thinking of the G20? That's the only FWD SR20 that I know of here under Infiniti. But the Bluebird SSS has SR20's, and personally, I might actually prefer a Bluebird SSS to a 180SX Type X anyways...


----------

